# Atlantic Open 2014



## speedcubermicah (Feb 18, 2014)

This will mark the THIRD official competition in Atlantic Canada and the very FIRST one in the Greater Moncton area! I'm super excited to announce this and I hope you will be able to join us!

*Website: *http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/AO2014
*Registration: *http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/AO2014/Registration






*Date:* Saturday, May 3, 2014
*Address:* 76 Emmanuel Street, Dieppe, New Brunswick, Canada
*Venue:* Boys and Girls Club of Dieppe (In the gymnasium)
*Organizers:* canadianCUBING, Micah Stairs ([email protected])
*Delegate:* Micah Stairs
*Events: *

2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One Handed
4x4x4
5x5x5
Pyaminx
Megaminx
3x3x3 Blindfolded
Skewb

*Food: *All competitors who register online will be given a few complementary homemade chocolate chip cookies and a drink (most likely a bottle of water) for lunch. Hotdogs will be available for lunch for free from the organization team. In addition, there will be a small canteen open selling things such as pop, juice, bars, candy, popcorn, and gum. There are also several fast-food options within a 5-minute driving distance.

*Extra information:* Parking is free. The top three placements will be recognized for their achievements, including certificates, and puzzles for first place. Registration begins at 9am and the first event will be at 9:30am (costs are on the website). 

*Website: *http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/AO2014
*Registration: *http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/AO2014/Registration

I look forward to seeing you there! Let me know if you have any further questions.
Micah Stairs


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 18, 2014)

I love the homemade chocolate chip cookie part


----------



## speedcubermicah (Feb 20, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I love the homemade chocolate chip cookie part


 Haha thanks! I thought that it would be a nice added bonus to the lunch!


----------



## Magellanic (Mar 4, 2014)

I will definitely be attending this. Nice promo!


----------



## speedcubermicah (Mar 24, 2014)

Magellanic said:


> I will definitely be attending this. Nice promo!



Excellent! We are excited to see you there again!


----------

